# PubMed- PedsQLâ„¢ Gastrointestinal Symptoms Module: Feasibility, Reliability, and Validity.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*PedsQLâ„¢ Gastrointestinal Symptoms Module: Feasibility, Reliability, and Validity.*

J Pediatr Gastroenterol Nutr. 2014 May 5;

Authors: Varni JW, Bendo CB, Denham J, Shulman RJ, Self MM, Neigut DA, Nurko S, Patel AS, Franciosi JP, Saps M, Verga B, Smith A, Yeckes A, Heinz N, Langseder A, Saeed S, Zacur GM, Pohl JF

Abstract
OBJECTIVE:: The objective of this study was to report on the measurement properties of the Pediatric Quality of Life Inventoryâ„¢ (PedsQLâ„¢) Gastrointestinal Symptoms Module for patients with functional gastrointestinal (GI) disorders (FGIDs) and organic GI diseases, hereafter referred to as "GI disorders", for patient self-report ages 5-18 and parent proxy-report for ages 2-18 years.
METHODS:: The 74-item PedsQLâ„¢ GI Module and 23-item PedsQLâ„¢ Generic Core Scales were completed in a 9-site study by 584 patients and 682 parents. Patients had physician-diagnosed GI disorders (Chronic Constipation, Functional Abdominal Pain, Irritable Bowel Syndrome, Functional Dyspepsia, Crohn's Disease, Ulcerative Colitis, Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease).
RESULTS:: Fourteen unidimensional scales were derived measuring stomach pain, stomach discomfort when eating, food and drink limits, trouble swallowing, heartburn and reflux, nausea and vomiting, gas and bloating, constipation, blood, diarrhea, worry, medicines, and communication. The PedsQLâ„¢ GI Module Scales evidenced excellent feasibility, excellent reliability for the Total Scale Scores (patient self-report Î±â€Š=â€Š0.97; parent proxy-report Î±â€Š=â€Š0.97), and good to excellent reliability for the 14 individual scales (patient self-report Î±â€Š=â€Š0.67-0.94; parent proxy-report Î±â€Š=â€Š0.77-0.95). Intercorrelations with the Generic Core Scales supported construct validity. Individual Symptoms Scales known-groups validity across 7 GI disorders was generally supported. Factor analysis supported the unidimensionality of the individual scales.
CONCLUSIONS:: The PedsQLâ„¢ GI Module Scales demonstrated acceptable to excellent measurement properties, and may be utilized as common metrics to compare GI-specific symptoms in clinical research and practice both within and across patient groups for FGIDs and organic GI diseases.

PMID: 24806837 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

